# Color Coordination



## Henry (Jul 18, 2006)

Help!

I am terrible in selecting/coordinating colors so I need urgent help in selecting colors for exterior wall lights and shutters.  

...We are having a new front entry door installed. The doors stain finish is a medium oak (see attachment). 
....Our homes bricks are old georgian style in a clay with white, gray and black veins.  
...The casing around the door is white.

Here are my questions:

1. Exterior wall light finish (color).  Due to the design of the entry door area, exterior wall lights must be installed on the 10" wide trim panels framing the door.  Considering the mideum brown stain of the door and the natural clay of the brick what is the most appropriate finish color for the exterior wall lights?

2. Shutter color. Given the color of the brick, door and trim what is the most appropriate color for the tradional louvered shutters.

Thanks, Henry


----------



## rk_king2004 (Jul 20, 2006)

The use of color is also something very personal. It stimulates our senses, power our mood, and helps create a particular ambiance. How we respond to an individual color depends on our nature, extroverts tend to feel happy with bold colors, while introverts prefer more passive colors. 

Through using specific combinations of color, combined with a careful consideration of simple color schemes is often the most effective.

Try not to use more than one or two principal colors in a room, as well as a contrasting or balancing tone. The best way to choose a background color for the room is to trial with a palette of different shades and tones, in combination with the color and textures of the furniture and materials. Remember the general color schemes of a home have to be in agreement. The walls define the space in a room, while the colors, to a large degree, define the mood.

Colored light, furnishing materials, and structural proportions, we can create a home that is welcoming, helpful, and comfortable. Walls are similar to background music: each color tone is like a musical note can create a pleasant-sounding harmony while others grate with each other. 

The color with which we surround ourselves will without doubt have an effect on us, and so it is important to feel comfortable with our choice. A discussion with a professional color consultant can help to decide individual needs and select appropriate color.

Colors can be divided into three main groups: those that stimulate and uplift, those that relax and calm, and those that provide harmony or balance. So, having taken a number of things into thought when decorating a room, such as the size of the space, the amount of light, the function if the room, and the style and mood we wish to create, we finally, and most importantly, need to consider the needs of the people who use it.


About The Author: Roger King has been involved in home interior painting for several years, and has been helping people find and review the best value for interior painting solutions. Visit his Web site http://www.decorativeinteriorpainting.com to learn more about this service.





			
				Henry said:
			
		

> Help!
> 
> I am terrible in selecting/coordinating colors so I need urgent help in selecting colors for exterior wall lights and shutters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 20, 2006)

Mr. King!

Nice website. Interesting analogies, Thanks for contributing!

Stick around, there are questions about painting and decorating very often.

Welcome to the forum Henry _and_ Mr. King!
Tom


----------

